# My First!!! So Excited!!



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

Headed offshore for a quick snapper run Sunday a.m. First couple of holes didn't produce as we wanted. Finally started getting into Red Snapper and equal amounts of Black snapper. Working on the last 2 and got hammered. Figured it was a big grouper as we kept getting pulled into wrecks and getting cut off; however, it started to run and take drag ZZZZZZ. So i figured it was an A.J. Then I heard Dr. P say "get the net" My first African Pompano!

Having difficulty posting pics. will review rules .........


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Here is the Pic:


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

Great catch! Congrats!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Have heard of several being caught lately. Congrats


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Awesome!!! APs are always a cool bonus. Congrats!


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks BT:thumbup:


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Congrats fun to catch


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Glad to hear a post outta ya gurl!~! Nice going on the pomp!!!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations young lady that is a fine one.


----------



## Diggety (Dec 31, 2016)

Awesome catch. Congrats


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

Nice one lane!!! I haven't got one of them yet. Cool catch.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I have caught a few at pickens but 1/3 that size. Nice fish!!! They are really pretty.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Hey Lane, I see you are side-arming it verses long-arming it.
Really gives the huge size perspective.
NICE!!


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

Pier-Dude said:


> I have caught a few at pickens but 1/3 that size. Nice fish!!! They are really pretty.


This one is different from the ones you catch off Pickens. Has about 15-18 soft ribbon like fins on his dorsal area. They are spineless and in the water they wave as the fish moves. The fish was silver iridescent in the water but just as pulled out, has green iridescent at top part of fish which quickly faded. 

Caught on live pin.

On same trip, I was netting a cobia for Dr. P and as i lifted it into the boat, he up-chucked a live eel almost in my face. Those that know me, i'm so scared of eels and snakes. 

Thanks Guys, Always fun for a 1st!


----------



## cloring (Mar 1, 2016)

I've never seen them around here before until Sat, June 10, when I caught my 1st, a 25" 13#er at the Avocet on a live sardine. Maybe they migrate? They sure taste good!:thumbsup:


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

thats awesome congrats.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Glad to see your still getting out Lane! Missed seeing your posts.


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Hell of a catch....nice trophy! :thumbup:


----------



## cloring (Mar 1, 2016)

*Maybe they migrate?*

Because I've never seen any around until I caught a 13# two Sat ago. 25" long and tasted sweet, all white meat! Hope they hang around a while, it's nice to catch a fish that's not considered endangered and have a meal.:thumbsup:


----------

